# Recommended Books for power portion.



## ndekens (Jul 2, 2008)

So after taking the 2008 April exam with the power module are there any recomended books that I should get other then the ones that would have been recommended having not known what the 2008 April exam would entail?

To say the least I didn't study up on transformers that much and figure I bomed the test for the fifth time. So I need recomendations on transformer texts. Thanks!


----------



## hhildebrand (Jul 3, 2008)

ndekens said:


> So after taking the 2008 April exam with the power module are there any recomended books that I should get other then the ones that would have been recommended having not known what the 2008 April exam would entail?
> To say the least I didn't study up on transformers that much and figure I bomed the test for the fifth time. So I need recomendations on transformer texts. Thanks!


----------



## hhildebrand (Jul 3, 2008)

Sorry for the blank reply!

Two good books for transformers and all other Power module subjects are listed below:

Electrical Machines, Drives and Power Systems by Theodore Wildi

Electric Machinery and Power System Fundamentals by Stephen Chapman

I passed the exam first time around in April 2008 and studying these books helped me a lot.


----------



## odentonpe (Jul 3, 2008)

hhildebrand said:


> Sorry for the blank reply!
> Two good books for transformers and all other Power module subjects are listed below:
> 
> Electrical Machines, Drives and Power Systems by Theodore Wildi
> ...



I would really recommend the Wildi book. I passed this past April (2nd time around) and this book really helped me. Actually got a problem almost right out of the text.

Also look into the Power Systems Analysis text by Bergen/Vittal, and also Power System Analysis by Grianger/Stevensen. These books are good overall for Power Afternoon

One text which really gave me a lot of insight was the American Electricians Handbook. It has a lot of valuable info for reference.

Other books I used were the MGI PE Readiness books (which I am selling if you need). These books really narrow your study and helped me focus on topics that WERE on the exam. Really good and I would recommend it to any Power afternoon examinee.

Lastly the Dr. Blank DVD's which is a good study device. The picture is hossible but his explanation and simple means of explaining topics are very helpful. I only bought the Sample PE examples DVD, and that was good enough for me. One problem on the DVD was right in line with an exam question I had this past April. (I am also selling this DVD set if you would like).

One thing that helped me this time around was having these reseources available. I purchased the MGI and Dr. Blank DVD's plus Kaplan books, and in the end I passed. I didn't study as much as my first time around, but I did do a lot of examples and reinforced the topics I had studied the first go around.

I can truly say that when you start answering questions that you remember from doing sample problems at home it really amps you up and gets you motivated to keep on trying on all the questions.

I actually had a newborn while I was studying this time around and so my time was limited on studying given I was trying to help the wife clean bottles, put the kid to sleep and bond with him. When I did find time I used the above resources to study and I passed. Thank God. Now on to my Masters degree.

Good luck and if you would like to purchase any of the material I have mentioned drop me an email.

odentonpe

[email protected]


----------



## chaosiscash (Jul 3, 2008)

Other than the EERM and the NEC handbook, the best quick reference I had was Ugly's electrical references, available at any Home Depot or Lowes for &lt;$10. Seriously, it was a lot of help.


----------



## busbeepbeep (Jul 4, 2008)

chaosiscash said:


> Other than the EERM and the NEC handbook, the best quick reference I had was Ugly's electrical references, available at any Home Depot or Lowes for &lt;$10. Seriously, it was a lot of help.


I also used the Ugly's book. Good quick reference.


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (Jul 13, 2008)

My recommendations:

AM BREADTH

EERM - Probobly the best "Breadth" books out there.

Fundamentals of EE (By Bobrow) - Goes into the "depth" of the AM stuff that EERM does not, so it complements it perfectly.

NCEES Electrical and Computer Study Guide

Schaum's Basic EE (or similar Schaums, there's 3 or 4)

One good text on Electronics (transistors, Op Amps) - Ex: Art of electronics, Schaum's

one good Communications book (basic)

one good Digital book (binary, hex, chips, microprocessors, clock cycles, K-map).

EE Quick Reference (other board or Kaplan's Referenced Review by Bentley)

PM POWER Depth

Power Systems Analysis (Grainger)

Electric Machines, Drives and Power Systems (Wildi)

Schaum's Electric Power Systems &amp; Schaum's Electric Machinery

NEC Code for Code questions.

"Public Lighting" &amp; "IESNA Illumination Handbook" for lighting questions.

Ugly's Reference

I also printed and bound lots of stuff from Wikipedia ranging from DC motors, Generators, Computers, load flow, etc.

Check out Smartflix.com for some DVD rentals that are helpful: Mike Holt's DVDs (NEC, Transformers, Generators, etc)

Also, the four IEEE PE DVDs are great (AM Breadth, Communications, Machinery, Transmission &amp; Distribution)

Dr. Blank's didn't look good to me.

GOOD LUCK!


----------

